# شرح بالصور كيفية عمل الخلطه الاسفلتيه



## م.محمد البعجري (30 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
شرح طريقة عمل الخلطه الاسفلتيه...
اولا يجب ان يكون لدينا احجار بالتدرجات التااالية :
احجار بتدرج 1 إنش كما في الصورة:





واحجار بتدرج 4/3 إنش:




واحجار بتدرج 8/3 إنش:




وطبعا هذي الاحجار يتم تخضيرها من الكساره
وتحضير الرمل Sand:




وتحضير البودره Mineral Filler:




بعد ذلك يتم حمل هذي المواد عن طريق الشيوول ووضعها في القوالب كلن في قالب:




بعد ذلك يتم نقل المواد كم في الصورة الى الخلاطه:




ويتم خلطها:




وتسخينها:




بعد ذلك يتم نقلها الى اعلى الخلاطه:




ومن ثم ذلك يتم غربلة المواد عن طريق المناخل الموجودة داخل الخلاطه بحسب التدرجات السابقه
("1-"4/3-"8/3-رمل-البودرة) وبعد يتحكم المسؤل في اضافة المواد باستخدام الكمبيوتر لخلطها مع الاسفلت حسب النسب المعطاه:




وطبعا هناك مادة تسمى (البلومر) وهي عبارة عن مادة بلاستيكية يتم تسخينها واضافتها للاسفلت قبل ان يتم خلط الاسفلت بالمواد السابقة لزيادة التماسك بين الاسفلت والمواد:




نقل مادة البلومر لخلطها مع الاسفلت:




شكل خزانات الاسفلت ويتم تسخينها لدرجة حرارة 160م مئوية قبل ان يتم خلطها مع المواد:




جهاز تسخين الاسفلت:




بعد خلط المواد مع الاسفلت يتم انزالها الى التريلا كما هو مبين بالصورة:




وهذي صورة التحكم بالخلاطه:




وهذي صورة التحكم في كمية المواد التي يتم انزالها من القالب الى الخلاطه لخلطها:




شكل برنامج ال Mixer الذي يتم وضعه في جهاز الكمبيوتر والذي يتحكم بالخطله اتوماتيكيا:




شكل المولد الكهرباائي لتشغيل الخلاطه:



*​
*وهكذا يارب اكون قد وفقت لافادتكم في هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير..
واي استسفار في الموضوع انا جاااهز..*​


----------



## رجب صالح (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز على جهدكم الوافي


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## roads (3 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يكرمك زى مكرمتنا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وسام علوة (3 أبريل 2008)

kteerr mouhimyy bhanik 3ala haida al mawdou3 
allaa ye3tik al 3afiee


----------



## المهندس ع (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي موضوع متميز


لكن ماهي نسب المواد الداخلة؟؟


----------



## سلطان الجياشي (5 أبريل 2008)

*مهندس طرق*

مشكور اخي العزيز ونرجو المزيد


----------



## اعجال (7 أبريل 2008)

اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم


----------



## اعجال (7 أبريل 2008)

اخي انا مهندس مختبر وان شاء الله عن قريب سنقوم بتركيب خلطة اسفلت نوع مارينا وساوثق ذلك ان شاء الله وساشرح كيفية تصميم الخلطات في المعمل و في الخلاط المركزي وذلك لكل من الأساس الحبيبي وخلطات الأسفلت ولكن ارجو منك ان تزويدني بمعلومات عن المضافات في الخلاطة مثل البولمر وانا اعلم بان البولمر مطلوب عندي في المواصفات اللطريق حيث ان الطريق في المناطق الحارة في جنوب ليبيا والحرارة قد تصل الى 50 مئوية.وان البولمر يعمل كمادة رابطة وتمتص الحرارة الشمس ولاتنكمش في برودة الجو


----------



## اعجال (7 أبريل 2008)

ونسيت ان اقول بان مشاركتك جملية ومفيدة لنا جمعيا واتمنى بالقريب العاجل ان اقوم بمثلها لكي يستفيد اصدقائنا بالمنتدى


----------



## صفاصف (8 أبريل 2008)

مشاركة رائعة ومفيدة وتكتب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zm_zoom67 (8 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الطرح الرائع
وفي انتظار جديدك القادم


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (9 أبريل 2008)

تسلم تسلم تسلم تسلم


----------



## رسول الفهد (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك والله يوفقك


----------



## abahre (9 أبريل 2008)

رائع واكتر من رائع والى الامام دائما يا باش مهندس... الله يوفقك


----------



## هلمت (10 أبريل 2008)

*جزاك الله*

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم على الموضوع الجديد والجميل


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا غالى وارجو منك المزيد من المعلومات العملية ,بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمد


----------



## عطية درويش (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور جدا يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## mohammed123 (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووور جدا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه والمفيده جدا شكرا


----------



## مالك ردمان (16 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (16 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ونتطلع للمزيد0


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يرحم والديك على هل الموضوع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.walee (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بيك با بطل يا بشمهندس بس اذا تتكرم تكدر تذكر نسب الخلط وتفاصيل اكثر عن النسب نكوون ممنونيين وشاكريين


----------



## محمود عمر التير (3 مايو 2008)

*المواصفات الفنية للخلطة الأسفلتية*

Asphalt Concrete Mix Design
Physical & Mechanical Properties of Constituent Materials
الخواص الفيزيائية والميكانيكية للمواد الداخلة فى تكوين الخلطة الأسفلتية

Bitumen ******* 
For Binder Course : 4.5 - 7 Percent
For Wearing Course : 5.0 - 7.5 Percent 
Liquid Limit & Plasiticity Index of Fine Aggregate 
Liquid Limit ( L L : Less than 25
Plasticity Index P I : Less than 6
40% Loss Angeles Abrasion Test : Max. Loss 
946 Penetration Grade ;60-70 % , as per ASTM D 946 نسب ا لمواد الداخلة فى الخلطة الأسفلتية Asphalt Mix Proportions 
Total Mineral Aggregate : 96-93 per cent 

Asphalt Binder : 4-7 per cent 
معايير تصميم الخلطة Marshal Design Criteria 
Binder Course Surface Course 

4.0-2.4 5.0 - 2.4 Flow 
700 700 Stability 

% 5.0-3.0 % 7.0-3.0 Voids in Total Mix 

% 80-70 75-60 Voids filled with Bitumen 

أرجو أن تكون هذه الأضافة مفيدة بعض الشىء ، والسلام : محمود التير


----------



## خالد التهامى (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (6 مايو 2008)

*الحلطه الاسفلتيه*

تسلم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## زكريا دفع الله علي (7 مايو 2008)

شكرآعلى المعلومات القيمة ؤالشرح الوافي وجزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## abu jameel (7 مايو 2008)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']بارك الله على كل مجهود جيدواحب ان اضيف ما يلى:-[/FONT]
1- [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الرمل الظاهر في الصورة يبدو اكبر من ا / 4 أنج علما بان الرمل يكون عابرا لغربال 1/ 4 أنج[/FONT]
2- [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الفلر الظاهر في الصورة يبدو اكبر من غربال 30 (6ر0 ملم ) حيث ان الفلر ينبغي ان يمر جميعه [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']من غربال رقم 30 ويمر على الاقل نسبة 95 % غربال رقم 80 (18 ر0 ملم ) ويمر على الاقل[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']نسبة 65 % غربال رقم 200 (75 0 ر0 ملم )[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']واخيرا يجب ان لا تزيد المطاطية عن (2)وافضل فلر هو مادة الاسمنت حسب التجربة[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']والخلطات ثلاث انواع (أ) الاساس (ب) الرابطه (ج) السطحية وتقسم خلطة الاساس الى ثلاث اقسام[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']نسبة الى الحجوم وانا مستعد باذن الله بتفصيل ذلك ان طلب الاخوان مني ذلك والسلام عليكم 0[/FONT]


----------



## abu jameel (7 مايو 2008)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']بارك الله على كل مجهود جيدواحب ان اضيف ما يلى:-[/FONT]
1- [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الرمل الظاهر في الصورة يبدو اكبر من ا / 4 أنج علما بان الرمل يكون عابرا لغربال 1/ 4 أنج[/FONT]
2- [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الفلر الظاهر في الصورة يبدو اكبر من غربال 30 (6ر0 ملم ) حيث ان الفلر ينبغي ان يمر جميعه [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']من غربال رقم 30 ويمر على الاقل نسبة 95 % غربال رقم 80 (18 ر0 ملم ) ويمر على الاقل[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']نسبة 65 % غربال رقم 200 (75 0 ر0 ملم )[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']واخيرا يجب ان لا تزيد المطاطية عن (2)وافضل فلر هو مادة الاسمنت حسب التجربة[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']والخلطات ثلاث انواع (أ) الاساس (ب) الرابطه (ج) السطحية وتقسم خلطة الاساس الى ثلاث اقسام[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']نسبة الى الحجوم وانا مستعد باذن الله بتفصيل ذلك ان طلب الاخوان مني ذلك والسلام عليكم 0[/FONT]


----------



## dr_aflatooon (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى على هذا الشرح الرائع 
ولكن لى طلب كيف استطيع الحصول على برنامج الميكسرmixer


----------



## حسن النزال (8 مايو 2008)

تسلمون للتوضيح والف شكر


----------



## وائل2222 (9 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزاد من امثالك


----------



## عباس الحديدي (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات الجميلة والرائعة


----------



## سدير عدنان (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## يحيى المحسيري (24 مايو 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## فراس76 (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم:ارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الحرص تجاه الكادر الهندسي


----------



## engahmednagi (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
نشكرك جزيل على هذه الأفادة و الصور الشيقه


----------



## العباده (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## mf3h (3 يونيو 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## eng.khalid (5 يونيو 2008)

مشاركة رائعة ومفيدة وتكتب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حازم2010 (5 يونيو 2008)

*ممتااااااااااااااااااااااز*

موضوعك هام جدا ومفيد جدا
فعلا استفدت منه كثيرا
واشكرك كثيرا
ولكن لي استفسار يتعلق بالبولمر
او باضافات الاسفلت عموما
وهل اضافة البولمر ضرورية
وماهي الاضرار المترتبة على عدم اضافته وشكرا:75:


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 يونيو 2008)

اكثر شئ عجبنى المولد يعنى ما تركت شئ
بس ياريت لو تشرح الازرار بتاعة التحكم


----------



## أميرعبدالرحيم سعيد (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً 
ياأخي العزيز والله دا كلام جميل وصور جميلة جداً ولكن يا حبزا ولو كان يكون في ملخص بعد الصور دي يعني ملخص صغير 
وجاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزاد من امثالك


----------



## اياد العبودي (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك.........


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (31 أغسطس 2008)

والله معلومات مفيدة جدا بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## ali_alaeer (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك:30::77::28:


----------



## ali_alaeer (18 نوفمبر 2008)

والله انك نفعتني في المشروع بشكل كبير الله يوفقك لم يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## صفاصف (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم نفع الله بك الامة وكتبت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندي م (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز ... والله والله استفدت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع وياليت كل الشروحات تكون مدعومة بالصور مثل هذا الموضوع والتي تغني عن الكثير من الكلام الا القليل من التوضيح كما فعل الاخ الفاضل ... اكرر شكري ونترقب جديدك


----------



## أميرعبدالرحيم سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ودمت زخراً للعلم والتعلم


----------



## garary (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز على جهدكم الوافي


----------



## الوسام 2006 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافية أخي الكريم على النقل الرائع جدآ


----------



## الهندسي 80 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## منصورهليل (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري 
ويعيطك الف عافيه


----------



## المهندسه تبارك (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل الشكر موضوع جدا مهم



وجدا استفاديت منه لان احنه عملي قليل ناخذ بالكليه وهذا انطاني معلومات روعههههههههههههههههه



دوم التمييز ونحو الافضل دائما تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير إستفدت فعلاً من الموضوع


----------



## مفيدالشامسطي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكو يا معلم


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الطرح الرائع
وفي انتظار جديدك القادم


----------



## النجم الماسى (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يكرمك على المعلومه الجميله وأرجو تزويدنا بموضوعات أكثر


----------



## نبيلوف (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هده المعلومة الرائعة و عيد مبارك


----------



## Alinajeeb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليد الثرواني (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
ننتظر كل جديدك باذن الله


----------



## احمد قويطة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجيب 8000 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله باخوننا


----------



## محمد عمران (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قوي العزيمة (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا العمل واستفدت منه فائدة كبيرة ويالليت تزودنا بكيفية نقل واتمام عملية السفلته


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمود المهاجر (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (6 يناير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## فرج القوريني (8 يناير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الطرح الرائع
وفي انتظار جديدك القادم*​


----------



## ناصر على ناصر على (9 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فى جهودكم


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 يناير 2009)

ارجو من الاخ abu jameel
القار الضوء وبالتفصيل عن مكونات الخلطة الاسفلتية ( حجر بانواعه - رمل - فلر ) واختبارهاتها والنسب التصميمية 
لكل مكون وكذلك القاء الضوء على الاختبارات المطلوبة لضبط الجودة فى المعمل وفى الموقع والاحتياطات المطلوب مراعاتها اثناء فرد ودمك الاسفلت فى الموقع 


الــــــــــى العلــــــــــياء يا غـــــــــــزة


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 يناير 2009)

كذلك ارجو القاء الضوء على البوليمر ونسب اضافته ومميزاته والمسميات التجارية او الشركات المنتجة 


الــــــــــى العلــــــــــياء يا غـــــــــــزة


----------



## tajadeen (12 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع ومتميز به الكثير من الفائدة بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ALI..SS (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وياريت معلومة عن نسبة المواد فى الخلطة {مرشال}.


----------



## abu jameel (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء رفعت الى الموقع تفاصيل شاملة عن كيفية عمل المعادلة للخلطة الاسفلتية وكيفية الحسابات للكثافة
والفراغات الهوائية واعمال الفرش والحدل (الرص) وكيفية حساب الكميات وغير ذلك ولا باس من وضع الروابط
مرة اخرى وقد رفعت الموضوع على موقعين كما يمكنكم اخذ بريدي الالكتروني من الادارة ومراسلتي للرد على اي استفسار علما بان لي باع طويل (من حمد الله) باعمال الاسفلت ومنذ حوالي ثلاثين سنة , ادعوا لي بالشفاء وبارك الله
فيكم اجمعين والسلام عليكم .
الرابط الاول
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=8eb78577e9374fc9094839392841eb2a 
الرابط الثاني
http:/file.filefront.com/13277387


----------



## ALI..SS (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي abu jameel لم أعرف كيفة أدخل على الرابط.


----------



## mohago (16 فبراير 2009)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك بما أوردت مقرون بالصور


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير-----ولكن ما هو البلومر


----------



## عرفه السيد (17 فبراير 2009)

شكراااا جزيلا يا رائع


----------



## محمدع فايز (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## عطية درويش (23 فبراير 2009)

*البوليمر*

السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز البوليمر كما هو موضح بالصوره ماده تشبه الثلج المجروش
وفائدتها انها تعطى للاسفلت مقاومه اكبر لحدوث التصدعات وخاصة تلك الناتجه عن اختلاف درجات الحراره thermal cracking
وممكن تدخل على الرابط التالى للافاده عن عيوب الرصف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/login.php?do=login


----------



## بلعاتي بلقاسم (26 فبراير 2009)

معلومات ممتازة بارك الله فيك


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (8 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## احمد حورس (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والله كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## خالد9991 (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك كاني ذهبت الي رحلة تصنيع الاسفلت الف شكر شرح وافي وكافي


----------



## المساح88 (9 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير .. شرح جميل من عضو اجمل


----------



## موسى جمال (9 مارس 2009)

هل يمكن استخدام الخلطه الأسفلتيه بدون البلومر وما هو نتيجه ذلك


----------



## عبد القادر طالب (10 مارس 2009)

سلمت يمينك الاخ العزيز ، وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله، وصورة باكيت المارلبور جانب الكمبيوتر ، كانها سقطت سهواً


----------



## همام الونداوي (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم ووفقك في دنياك و اخرتك


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## almomani (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهود ونأمل الاستمرار
ولن يضيع تعبك بل سيكون في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## اسلام عاطف (5 مايو 2009)

شكرابارك الله فيك شكرا


----------



## hussienahmed (6 مايو 2009)

لك كل الشكر بعد شكر الله الذى وفقك لهذا العمل المميز ووفقنا ان نستفيد منك فى هذا الموضوع اخوك فنى مواد من السودان نرجو منك شرح طريقة ادخال النسب بداية من الmix designوحتى اضافة البتومين


----------



## اعجال (6 مايو 2009)

سوف تكون لي مشاركة في القريب العاجل بخصوص تصميم الخلطات ومايجرى عليها من اختبارت وربنا يجيب يلي فيه الخير للجميع


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا صديقي وشكرا جزيلا لك
فعلا صورة رائعة وواضحة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (1 يونيو 2009)

مشاركة جميلة يا اخى كثير منا ينصب خلاطة فى كل موقع جديد ولا يخطر فى باله توثيق ذلك بالصور


----------



## لطيف احمد لطيف (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وربي يوفقك ويحسن عاقبتك
الخلطه تقريا 60% حصى خشن ووسط وناعم و40% رمل و 5% قير و5% فلر او الاسمنت الفل


----------



## الرهيب الهندسي (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للك يااخيييييييييييييي على المعلومات القيمههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 يوليو 2009)

فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع واود ان يقوم اخى الكريم بالتكرم بالقاء الضوء على تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية بطريقة السوبر بييف وما تتميز به هذه الطريقة عن الطرق الاخرى هفييم ومارشال وحبذا لو تكون مؤيده بالصور 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
كذلك اود ان يلقى اخى الكريم الضوء على اجراءات وخطوات تقييم واعتماد مصانع الاسفلت وارفاق اية نماذج تستخدم فى ذلك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## E n g . A l i (25 يوليو 2009)

يسلمو أخي ع الموضوع ..
لكن عندي ملاحظة أنا عندي مصنع أسفلت و لما بشتغل الهلطات ما بضيف مادة البلومر الي بتحكي عنها ممكن توضح شو هادي المادة أخي الكريم 0


----------



## radwans (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع 
اتمنى ان نناقش هذا الموضوع من وجهات نظر هندسية 
وان تكون التعابير المستخدمة هندسية وليست عامة 
على سبيل المثال السلم الكهربائي اما ان يشار اليه سير ناقل كهربائي أو conveyor belt


----------



## وليد محمود إبراهيم (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك بما نفعتنا به


----------



## مهندس محمد الدويك (27 أغسطس 2009)

لك منا جزيل الشكر وجزاك اللة خيرا
...... والى الامام دائما


----------



## مازن عليمحمد (28 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات مفيدة جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.ابراهيم صبيح (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووور وماقصرت اكتر من رائع ..
والى الامام ..
تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد القاضي (29 أغسطس 2009)

الله يكرمك و يقويك كمان و كمان في نشر المعرفه


----------



## عاشق السهر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هالمعلومات الرائعه والقيمه والمفيده


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ارشد عماد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

يسعدني ان ارى هيك جهود تسعى وتبث روح التعاون بالوسط الهندسي بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صديق العمر2000 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## علاء عبد اللطيف (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا استفدت من هذا الموضوع


----------



## تيسير سليمان (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tygo_m2 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء استاذنا العزيز


----------



## ابو خالد 5 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك بس 
ممكن 
سوال كيف يتم تحديد نسب الخلط عند تجهيز المواد ( 3/4 و 3/8 و sand , filler)


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكووور وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## هانى عطيه (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اود ان اوضح ان الفلر ليس الموجود بالصوره ولكن يتم تجميع الفلر بواسطة شفاط كبير يركب على المجفف(dryer)فيقوم بسحب المواد الناعمه جدا والمتطايره الى فلتر ومن ثم الى خزانات لاستعمالها فى الخلطه لزيادة التماسك كماده مالئه اما بالنسبه للاخ السائل عن نسب الخلط فأن الخلطات تقسم الى نوعين : -خلطه لاصقه او اساسيه(Binder) وخلطه سطحيه او تغطيه (wearing)الخلطه الاولى تحتوى على تدرج 1/2انش و3/8 انش وفلر حسب تصميم الخلطه بالمعمل واحيانا تحتوى على نسبه قليله من 3/4انش بينما خلطة binderتحتوى على تدرجات 3/4 و1/2 و3/8 وفلر وتكون نسبة الدمك المطلوبه فى طبقة wearingفى حدود98% وفى طبقة binderفى حدود95%وتكون نسبة البتومين فى خلطة التغطيهwearingاكبر من البتومين المستعمل فى خلطة binder لانها تحتوى على مواد ناعمه اكثر....م/هانى عطيه فرج الله-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت /غزة فلسطين


----------



## المهندس المجد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا وانت انسان خطير وصاحب فكرة بسيطة وعمليه جدا جدا


----------



## ود الحسن (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي للتوضيح ...لكن ارجو توضيح طريقة التصميم للخلطة والمراجع والمواصفات المتبعة في ذلك


----------



## محمد محمد محى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## هانى عطيه (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*تصميم الخلطات الأزفلتية باستخدام جهاز مارشال​​.​
*المواصفات الفنية​​( AASHTO T 245-78 )​
1.​​*المقدمة .*​*
*تحدد هذه الطريقة تصميم الخلطات الأزفلتية في المختبر باستخدام طريقة مارشال​​. والهدف
الرئيسي لتصميم الخلطة هو إيجاد خليط اقتصادي من المواد ذو تدرج ، ونسبة أزفلت تعطي الخليط
الخواص الآتية :​
أ​​- نسبة الأزفلت آافية لضمان الديمومة والمرونة في الخلطة .​
ب​​- قوة آافية لمقاومة الانسياب توفي بمتطلبات المرور بدون حدوث أي
تشوهات .​
ج​​– فراغات هوائية آافية في الخليط الكلي المدموك تسمح باستيعاب الأزفلت
وإبقاء جزء من الفراغات مملوءة بالهواء حتى إذا دمكت الخلطة تحت تأثير
السير تحرك الأزفلت إلى الفراغات الهوائية الباقية ، وإذا لم تتوفر الفراغات
ينزف الأزفلت ويصعد للسطح , أما إذا آانت الفراغات الهوائية آثيرة فتصبح
الخلطة مسامية ويدخلها الهواء والماء ويتسببان في تخريبها .​
د​​– القابلية لسهولة التعامل معه .
2. *الأجهزة .*​*
*1.​​قوالب أسطوانية قطرها ١٠١٫٦ ملم وارتفاعها ٧٦٫٢ ملم مع قاعدة
متحرآة وحلقة إضافية لها نفس قطر القالب ، وتوضع فوق القالب لزيادة ارتفاعها
وليستوعب الخلطة قبل الدمك .
2. جهاز لإخراج العينة من القالب وهو على شكل قرص قطره ١٠٠ ملم
وسمكه ١٣ ملم .
3. مطرقة مؤلفة من قرص معدني دائري منبسط مثبت في وسطه عمود
حديدي وتنزلق على العمود حلقة وزنها ٤٥٣٦ جم تسقط من ارتفاع ٤٥٧٫٢ ملم .
4. ٤٥٧٫٢ ملم مغطاة × ٢٠٣٫٢ × قاعدة دمك خشبية أبعادها ٢٠٣٫٢
بلوحة معدنية ٢٥٫٤ ملم ، وتكون القاعدة من خشب × ٣٠٤٫٨ × بأبعاد ٣٠٤٫٨
زان ، ومثبتة على أرضية خرسانية بزوايا حديدية ، ويكون الغطاء المعدني ثابتاً
على القاعدة الخشبية ، ويجب أن تكون مستوية وقطعة الخشب رأسية على
الشاقول .
5. أداة لمسك القالب والحلقة والقاعدة وتثبيتهما أثناء الدمك .
6. رأس الكسر (Breaking Head) مؤلفة من قطعتين معدنيتين عليا
وسفلى للعينة ، وآل واحدة على شكل نصف أسطوانة نصف قطرها ٥٠٫٨ ملم ،
ترتكز القطعة السفلية على قاعدة مستوية ويبرز منها عند رؤوس الشكل
الأسطواني قضيبان حديديان رأسيان . وعند وضع القطعة العليا من رأس الكسر
فوق السفلى يدخل القضيبان العموديان في الحلقتين الموجودتين في القطعة العليا .
7. رافعة تحميل – مثبتة على إطار معدني ومتحرآة إلى أعلى حرآة
منتظمة تبلغ عند التشغيل ٥٠٫٨ ملم / الدقيقة .
8. حلقة قياس قوة الضغط (Proving Ring) بقدرة ٢٢٧٦ آجم مثبت في
وسطها مؤشر قياس يعطي أرقام تحول فيما بعد إلى قوة حسب نوع الحلقة حيث
يجب عمل معايرة لها لتحديد دقتها .
9. جهاز لقياس الانسياب أو الحرآة الرأسية أثناء الضغط موصول بعداد
ينزلق في داخل أحد القضبان الرأسية المثبتة في رأس الكسر ، وعادة يصفّر هذا
العداد عندما تكون العينة الأزفلتية بين فكي رأس الكسر ، ويجب أن تكون دقة
هذا العداد هي 0.25 ملم ( ٠٫٠١ بوصة ) لكل تقسيم من تقاسيم العداد .
10. أفران أو لوحات ساخنة من أجل تسخين الرآام والأزفلت والقوالب
والمطرقة وأية أدوات تستعمل في الخلط ، ويجب أن يتم التحكم بوسائل التسخين
حتى تبقى درجة الحرارة حسب المطلوب .
11. خلاطة ميكانيكية قادرة على خلط المواد بشكل منتظم وبشكل تصبح معه
آل حبات المواد مغلفة بالبيتومين .
12. حمام مائي عمقه ١٥٠ ملم وبه جهاز للتحكم في درجة الحرارة لإبقائها
عند 60± 1 مْ ، ويزود الحمام برف به ثقوب يرتفع عن قاعدة الحمام مقدار
٥٠٫٨ ملم .
13. حمام هوائي من أجل استعماله لمخلوط الأزفلت المحلول Asphalt Cut Back , ١مْ ± ويعطي حرارة مقدارها ٢٥ .
14. أدوات متفرقة مثل أوعية لتسخين الرآام وأوعية لتسخين الأزفلت ،
ومقلاة ، ودورق ، وعلب ، وأدوات خلط مثل المسطرين والسكين ، وموازين
حرارة لتحديد حرارة – الرآام والأزفلت ، والخلطة تتراوح قدراتها من ٩٫٩
٢٠٤ مْ وموازين عادية وأخرى دقيقة ، وقفازات وطباشير وملعقة ومغرفة .​
3.​​*تحضير العينات .*​*
*1.​​تحضر ( ٣) عينات لكل نسبة من نسب الأزفلت (تمثل محاولة واحدة ) .
2. ١١٠ مْ) حتى ثبات الوزن ، ثم – يجفف الرآام في درجة حرارة ( ١٠٥
يفصل ١٫١٨ ، ٢٫٣٦ ، ٤٫٧٥ ، ٩٫٥ ، ١٩ ، الرآام بعد تبريده على المناخل ٢٥
ملم .
3. تحدد درجة الحرارة اللازمة لتسخين الأزفلت للخلط بأنها التي تجعل
٢٠ سنتي ستوك ± لزوجة الأزفلت ١٧٠ (CST) أما الحرارة اللازمة للدمك فهي
التي تكون ٣٠ سنتي ستوك ± فيها اللزوجة مقدارها ٢٨٠ (CST) .
4. يتم اختيار الوزن من آل مقاس من المقاسات المفصولة حسب نسبة هذا
المقاس من الوزن الكلي و بحيث يكون الوزن الكلي للرآام للعينة الواحدة مايقارب
١٢٠٠ جم بحيث يعطي هذا الوزن بعد خلطه بالأزفلت ودمكه عينة ارتفاعها
١٫٢٧ ملم وقطرها ±٦٣٫٥ 101.6 ملم . وتحضر ٣ عينات من هذا الوزن لكل
نسبة أزفلت ، فإذا آان هناك أربع نسب من الأزفلت فإنه يتم تحضير ١٢ عينة .
5. تسخن عينات الرآام في الفرن لدرجة حرارة لا تزيد عما حدد في الفقرة
٣-٣ بأآثر من ٥٢٨ م ، و ٥٢٥ م للأزفلت الأسمنتي والمحلول على التوالي .
6. يوضع الرآام الساخن في الخلاطة ويخلط جيداً ، ثم تحفر حفرة في
الرآام ويضاف الأزفلت الساخن بالكمية المحددة ، وتخلط المكونات حتى تصبح
جميع الحبيبات مغلفة بالأزفلت .
7. توضع الخلطة الحاوية للأزفلت المحلول في فرن درجة حرارته ١١٫١ مْ
أعلى من ٪ ٣ بمدة آافية لتفقد العينة حوالي ٥٠ - حرارة الدمك المحددة في الفقرة ٣
من المواد المتطايرة ، ويمكن التحريك لتسهيل التبخر ، ويحسب وزن العينات على
فترات آل ١٥ ٪ دقيقة ثم آل ١٠ دقائق حتى يصبح الفقدان للمواد المتطايرة ٥٠ .​
4.​​*دمك العينات*​*
*ينظف القالب ومطرقة الدمك ثم يسخنان إما في ماء مغلي أو لوحة معدنية ساخنة في درجة
١٤٨٫٩ مْ ، وتوضع العينة في القالب وتدمك بالسكين ١٥ مرة​​– حرارة ٩٣٫٣ حول محيط القالب و
١٠ مرات في القالب داخل الحلقة ، وترفع الحلقة ويجعل سطح العينة على شكل آروي ، ثم تعاد
الحلقة ويوضع القالب على القاعدة الخشبية وتدمك العينة ٧٥ أو ٥٠ ضربة ( حسب نوع المرور
لطبقة الرصف ) من المطرقة التي تسقط من ارتفاع 457.2 ملم ، على أن يكون محور المطرقة
عمودياً قدر الإمكان على مستوى القاعدة ، ثم يقلب القالب والعينة ويعاد الدمك بنفس عدد الضربات​
.​​إذا آانت عينات الخلطة الأزفلتية ممثلة لعينة مأخوذة من الموقع تكون درجة حرارة الخلطة عند
الدمك ٥١٣٥ م . ويرفع القالب ويوضع فوق الحلقة ويطرق طرقاً خفيفاً جداً يكفي لإخراج العينة
في الحلقة ، ثم ترفع الحلقة من العينة وتوضع العينة على أرضية صلبة مستوية لمدة ليلة ثم توزن
وتقاس أبعادها .
5. *طريقة الفحص*​*
*1.​​تغمر العينات التي تم دمكها وبردت وتم اختبار آثافتها في حمام مائي​
±​​١ مْ وعند درجة حرارة ٣٧٫٨ ± ٤٠ دقيقة عند درجة حرارة ٦٠ – لمدة ٣٠
٥١ م للأزفلت المحلول .
2. ىتح نابضقلا ىلع نابيضقلا نحشيو نابضقلاو رسكلا سأر فظني
تنزلق في – الجزء العلوي بسهولة وتكون درجة حرارة رأس الكسر ٢١٫١
٣٧٫٨ وذلك بغمره في حمام مائي .
3. تخرج العينة من الحمام وتوضع في الجزء السفلي من رأس الكسر
ويوضع الجزء العلوي فوق العينة ويوضع الجميع على جهاز الكسر ، ثم يوضع
جهاز قياس الانسياب على أحد القضيبين ويضبط على الصفر ويثبت جهاز القياس
جيداً أثناء الاختبار .
4. يشغل المحرك ( آلياً أو يدوياً ) بسرعة ثابتة مقدارها ٥٠٫٨ ملم لكل دقيقة
حتى يصل المؤشر ( قراءة العداد الخاص Proving Ring ) إلى أقصى قراءة
ويبدأ بالرجوع . اقرأ مقياس الضغط وحول القراءات إلى وحدات الضغط وسجل
قراءة الانسياب حالما يصل الحمل إلى الحد الأقصى ويبدأ بالرجوع ، يجب ألا
يستغرق الاختبار أآثر من ٣٠ ثانية من لحظة وضع العينة في رأس الكسر حتى
النهاية ، ويسجل الانسياب حسب العداد ٠٫٠١ ملم أو ٠٫٢٥٤ .
5. إذا تم الفحص على عينات يختلف ارتفاعها عن ٦٣٫٥ ملم تضرب القراءة
في معامل التصحيح آما هو مذآورة في الجدول رقم ( ١٥ ) .​
*معامل
التصحيح
سمك​(​​ارتفاع )​
العينة​(​​مم )​
حجم
العينة​(​​سم ٣ )​
*5.56
25.4
213 - 200
5.00
27.0
225 - 214
4.55
28.6
237 - 226
4.17
30.2
250 - 238
3.85
31.8
264 - 251
3.57
33.3
276 - 265
3.33
34.9
289 – 277
3.03
36.5
301 - 290
2.78
38.1
316 - 302
2.50
39.7
328 - 317
2.27
41.3
340 - 329
2.08
42.9
353 - 341
1.92
44.4
367 - 354
1.79
46.0
379 - 368
1.67
47.6
392 – 380
1.56
49.2
405 - 393
1.47
50.8
420 - 406
1.39
52.4
431 - 421
1.32
54.0
443 – 432
1.25
55.6
456 – 444
1.19
57.2
470 – 457
1.14
58.7
482 – 471
1.09
60.3
495 – 483
1.04
61.9
508 – 496
1.00
63.5
522 - 509
0.96
6 4.0
535 – 523
0.93
65.1
546 – 536
0.89
66.7
559 – 547
0.86
68.3
573 – 560
0.83
71.4
585 – 574
0.81
73.0
598 – 586
0.78
74.6
610 – 599
0.76
76.2
625 - 611​6.​​*جدول رقم ( ١٥ ) يوضح معاملات التصحيح حسب ارتفاع العينة*​*
*7.​​*الحسابات*​*
*1.​​يتم حساب آثافة العينات باستخدام الطريقة
القياسية لعينات خلطة أزفلتية مدموآة آما تم ذآره سابقاً في
المواصفة ( ASTM D 2725 - AASHTO T- 166 ) ،
ويتم حساب معدل الكثافة لكل ثلاث عينات على نسبة الأزفلت
الواحدة ثم نرسم الشكل الذي يبين العلاقة بين نسبة الأزفلت​
(​​على محور السينات ) والكثافة المقابلة لها ( على محور
الصادات ) .
2. يتم إجراء الحسابات الخاصة بالفراغات في
الرآام والفراغات الهوائية ، ويتم عمل أشكال تبين العلاقة بين
نسبة الأزفلت ( محور السينات ) والفراغات الهوائية (٪)​
والفراغات في الرآام المملوءة بالأزفلت​​(٪) .
3. ترسم العلاقة بين نسبة الأزفلت ومعدل القوة (​
ثبات مارشال​​) ( ثلاث عينات ) ، ويرسم شكلاً يبين العلاقة
بين نسبة الأزفلت ومعدل الانسياب ( ثلاثة عينات ) .
4. يتم تحديد نسبة الأزفلت التي تحقق أعلى آثافة
وأعلى ثبات ( قوة ) وفراغات هوائية عند منتصف المواصفات​
.​​أي إذا آانت المواصفات للفراغات الهوائية 3-5٪ تكون
النقطة التي يتم تحديد نسبة الأزفلت عندها لشكل الفراغات
٪ الهوائية هي ٤ . ثم يوجد معدل هذه القراءات الثلاثة لنسب الأزفلت ويدقق إذا
آانت هذه النسبة ( معدلها ) تحقق شروط الانسياب المطلوبة
والفراغات المعدنية المطلوبة . وإذا لم تحقق الشروط فيعدل في
اختيار هذه النسبة بالزيادة أو النقصان حتى الوصول إلى النسبة
التي تحقق الشروط المطلوبة . انظر شكل رقم ( ١٧ ) .
8. *التقرير*​*
*يتضمن التقرير نوع العينة والقوى المصححة والانسياب آمعدل لثلاث عينات لكل
نسبة أزفلت ، ويتم رسم العلاقات البيانية السابقة ، ويتضمن التقرير درجة حرارة
الاختبار ونوع العينة​​( مختبر أو من الموقع )​
*شكل رقم​​( ١٧ ) تحديد نسبة الأزفلت المثلى​
*نسبة الأزفلت المثلى​​=
1 + 2 + 3 + 4 +5
= 000٪​
5​*منقول للاستفاده..م / هانى عطيه
*


----------



## هانى عطيه (18 ديسمبر 2009)

يتم عمل نفس الاختبارات التى تجرى على مواد الخرسانه(الحجر)من مناخل اى تدرج حبيبى و لوس انجلوس وامتصاص ومكافىء رملى وما الى ذلك وكذلك فحوصات البتومين من درجة غرز ونقطة الوميض والمطوليه ومنها نحد صنف البتومين وبعد ذلك نقوم بعمل الخلطه التصميميه والتى تحدد اذا كانت خلطه سطحيه اورابطه من خلال اكبر تدرج بالخلطه اما الاحتياطات بالموقع فيتم فرد الاسفلت بعد 24 ساعه من رشmc وفى البدايه نقيس درجة حرارة الخليط من اكثر من مكان بسيارة النقل ويجب الا تزيد عن 170 درجه ولا تقل عن 125 درجه مئويه ويتم ملاحظة شكل الخلطه بالعين فذا كانت مسطحه وتلمع فأن نسبة البتومين عاليه واذا كانت خشنه وجافه فأن البتومين قليل واذا كان لها رائحه ولون الخلط يميل الى البنى فأنها محروقه لاتصلح لان حرارتها قد تكون عاليه ويجب اخذ عينة الفحص من خلف بريمة الفراده(الفنشر) بكيه لاتقل عن 8او 10كيلو جرام ويتم عمل فحص مارشال لمعرفة نسبة البتومين والثبات والتدرج والانسياب والفراغت والكثافه والتى يجب ان تكون مطابقة للمواصفات وبعد ذلك يتم اخذ عينات لبيه من الطريق لمعرفة نسبة الدمك. م/هانى فرج الله-الامل للاسفلت غزة


----------



## amir1987 (12 يناير 2010)

سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااالان
1-هو البوليمر ده هو البيتومين ولا ايه بالظبط وايه الفرق بينهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2-والأسفلت ده هو البودره اللى بتخرج بعد التحميص بتاع السن والرمل ولا ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟

أصلى أول يوم ليا فى اشغل كان النهارده واللى انا بقوله هو اللى شوفته ومشوفتش اللى حضرتك بتقل عليه.


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى عطيه (13 يناير 2010)

البوليمر مادة تضاف الى الخلطة الاسفلتيه لتحسين خصائصها ام ما ينتج من تحميص السن والرمل فهو البودره(الفلر) ويستعمل فى الخلطه الاسفلتيه كماده مالئه ولزيادة الترابط.م /هانى عطيه فرج الله -مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت غزة-فلسطين


----------



## thunder_13 (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك و عليك


----------



## الكتراز (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى ودمتم بخير


----------



## om1000ar (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gemy_1957 (27 يناير 2010)

بارك اللة فيك وعليك


----------



## abd afas (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع الرائع والصور


----------



## atiq1982 (28 يناير 2010)

bark laho fik ya akhi


----------



## بلال الشريف (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا...فعلا شرح ممتاز


----------



## metkal (31 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلااخي الفاضل


----------



## عثمان عافة (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سيد خليل فياض (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي الشرح الكامل لخلطة الاسفلت:84:


----------



## علياء على حمدى (21 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع وممتاز وموضوع يستحق التثبيت

وننتظر الخطوات التالية مدعومة بالصور لعمليات سفلتة الطرق


----------



## ابوليث (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## علاء البلداوي (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## البصراوي_80 (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الراقي والمفيد


----------



## mozart_free2000 (10 أبريل 2010)

افادكم الله ع هذه المعلومات


----------



## جمال الصالح (13 أبريل 2010)

*ممتاز*

شكرا لك اخي الحبيب على هذه المعلومات الوافية 
جزاك الله خيرا:14:


----------



## اسامه القرعان (14 أبريل 2010)

اشكركم يا اخوتي على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Islam abdal Whab (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل ولكن احب ان اضيف ليه بعد اذنك انه يوجد ثلاث طبقات للاسلفت المكيدام والرابطة والسطحية وتختلف نسب المكونات فى كل طبقة قياسا لمقدار الصلابة المرادة وكذلك درجة النعومه والخشونه للطبقة


----------



## fmodther (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير ...بس ياريت تحاول تكمل هذه العمليه لتشمل تحديد النسب للمواد بالاضافه لعمليات الصب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## engyy (17 أبريل 2010)

شرح ممتاز ووافى بارك الله فيك


----------



## laiouni (18 أبريل 2010)

الله هو وحده الدي يجازيك عن أعمالك الصالحة مشكور أخي جزيل الشكر.


----------



## خضر سالم (18 أبريل 2010)

مجهود مبارك والى المزيد


----------



## محمد احمد هزاع (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة والمفيدة بجد شكرا وننتظر المزيد
جزاك الله خير


----------



## م الجراني (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.عبدالسلام (23 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية.

هذي خلاطة شركة رفيع ؟


----------



## محمد عميرة (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود 
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا


----------



## فهمى الديب (25 أبريل 2010)

اكرمك الله فى حياتك


----------



## سامر الشبح (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ويعطيك العافيه ويسلمو


----------



## حمام المدينة (27 أبريل 2010)

عمل في قمة الروعة مشكور اخينا
بس نتمنى تعلمنا كيفية رصف الطرق ان امكن


----------



## salah22 (27 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء من سيادتكم معرفت اختبارات المواد الاسفلتيه


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (27 أبريل 2010)

لقد اوجزت فابلغت وجزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## mohysahmed (28 أبريل 2010)

بورك فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## م قاسم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس الدليمي (30 أبريل 2010)

*المهندس الدليمي*

شكرا لك ياخ محمد وفقك الله على هذه الجهود المبذولة..فقد استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات:75:


----------



## MANOD (1 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

مشكور على هذا الجهد 
وارجو الاكثر عن الاسفلت:75:


----------



## اكرم جبار (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ود كردفان (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصرالدين قسم السيد (3 مايو 2010)

مهندس مدنى 
بارك الله فيك اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## نصرالدين قسم السيد (3 مايو 2010)

معلومات مفيدة جدا بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## نهىليخخك_01 (4 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## AFZ (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سلام الرميثي (6 مايو 2010)

يابة والله عاشت ايدك وتسلم شنو هلأبداع تسلمو تسلمو تسلمو اخوكم سلام الرميثي


----------



## سلام الرميثي (6 مايو 2010)

بس ولو شوية منقوصة النسب وكيفية عمله


----------



## ashraf hgag (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل 
جزاكم اله خيرا على ما قدمت وجعل الله اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك 
لي سؤال صغير ؟ 
نسبة الدمك للتربة الرملية قبل الاسفلت كم . 
ياريت توضيح لعملية الدمك وحساباتها . 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوك أشرف حجاج


----------



## عبدالملك ياسين (9 مايو 2010)

الله يحفظك صراحه الشرح واضح وزاد توضيحه الصور الواضحه والمفصله


----------



## bal3eed1 (10 مايو 2010)

الشرح ممتاز 
كما أتمنى أن يكون هناك موضوع آخر عن برنامج الكمبيوتر الذي في الصورة mixer 
ولك خالص المحبة والتقدير


----------



## aminolofi (17 مايو 2010)

*اليمن*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدةو (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود........................


----------



## م.هادي (23 مايو 2010)

يعجز الكلام عن شكرك أخي م. محمد البعجري على الإيضاح الأكثر من رائع حقيقة 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا في موازين حسناتك


----------



## master4san (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أحمد مساحة طرق (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات ونرجو من الله أن يزيدك من علمه


----------



## مصطفى حسن عزب (28 مايو 2010)

اخوانى الافاضل 
شكرا على المجهود الرائع هذا ونتمنى من سيادتكم تكملت حسابات التصميم (بطريقة مارشال )
مع الاختبارات التى تجرى على جميع مواد الخلطة ( سن &رمل & بودرة & بيتومين)
اخوكم مهندس / مصططفى حسن عزب


----------



## fadelkmy (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ولكن نرجو منك ان تشرح اذا امكن المراحال التي بعد هذه العمليه وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ر.مهندسين رحيم (28 مايو 2010)

نسال الله عز وجل ان يمن عليكم بالتوقيق


----------



## مهندس المطيري (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور وماقصرت وفي ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## emansalem (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن كيف لى انا اطلع على الموضوع أنا لا أقرا سوى الردود والموضوع لا يظهر


----------



## massalma (29 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## eng.fahd Al-Qadhi (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (3 يونيو 2010)

عاشت ايدك على هذا الموضوع الشيق والصور الجميله الواضحة


----------



## محمد حسن العسقلانى (5 يونيو 2010)

ما هى الاختبارات التى تتم على الخلطة لكى نتاكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات وطريقة التنفيذ وجزاكم اللة خبرا


----------



## امين الفارسي (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للاستاذ ، و اتمنى ان ارى طريقة خلط الاسمنت المسلح


----------



## محمود غندور (6 يونيو 2010)

*اللهم اغفر لوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم*​

ونشكرك على المجهود الأكثر من رائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salahiraq1 (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## khalil985 (8 يونيو 2010)

رائع جدا على الفائدة ونتمنى المزيد والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## yaser abou helal (13 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم 
الصور أبلغ ما يكون و بالفعل تغطي كل المراحل بالشرح الوافي 
فلك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## Geometry (13 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedasm (14 يونيو 2010)

اريد التدرج الحبيبي لخلطة اسفلتية ماستيك - رابطة - سطحية


----------



## ahmedasm (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## دودوالشقى (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## amous (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لك و جزاك خيرا

مع الشكر و التقدير علي الجهد الكبير في العرض و التقديم


----------



## survey_1 (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة مع الصور الواضحة


----------



## دودوالشقى (20 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alanieng (20 يونيو 2010)

اشكر جهدك اخي العزيز لكن المهم بداية هو كيف نعمل على تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## africano800 (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## crazycondor (27 يونيو 2010)

اعجال قال:


> اخي انا مهندس مختبر وان شاء الله عن قريب سنقوم بتركيب خلطة اسفلت نوع مارينا وساوثق ذلك ان شاء الله وساشرح كيفية تصميم الخلطات في المعمل و في الخلاط المركزي وذلك لكل من الأساس الحبيبي وخلطات الأسفلت ولكن ارجو منك ان تزويدني بمعلومات عن المضافات في الخلاطة مثل البولمر وانا اعلم بان البولمر مطلوب عندي في المواصفات اللطريق حيث ان الطريق في المناطق الحارة في جنوب ليبيا والحرارة قد تصل الى 50 مئوية.وان البولمر يعمل كمادة رابطة وتمتص الحرارة الشمس ولاتنكمش في برودة الجو



البولمر ده مش بيستخدم الا في طريقه التصميم "السوبر بيف" ومع بتومين "70-10" الطريقه دي مستخدمه في السعوديه وتختلف عن مرشال في طريق دق القوالب و لو انت بتستخدم السوبر بي ممكن ف انا ممكن اقول بالظبط كيفيه وضعها واستخدمها وانواعها بس مارشال مش بيحتاج بوليملر من تستخدم بتومين غير 60-70 متلا 80-90 او اكتر 
ولو محتاج مساعده ممكن اساعدك


----------



## المستريح (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونرجو المزيد يا اخي العزي


----------



## cassan (28 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## mghprial (28 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## kesbah (30 يونيو 2010)

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون


----------



## عبدالله النعيمي11 (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ونتمى الجديد من الاعمال المفيدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## faisal_ibraheem (5 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## alemberator (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## rafid_alhadethe (6 يوليو 2010)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (10 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## عثمان المعايطه (12 يوليو 2010)

*الخلطه الاسفلتيه*

مشكور والله يجزيك الخير
يا جماعه انا محتاج مساعده 
انا بدي تقرير بشكل عام عن هندسه الطرق وتصميم الرصفات باللغه الإنجليزيه


----------



## الهثيم (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## هانى عطيه (19 يوليو 2010)

كثير من الاخوة يسألون عن طريقة الرصف فى الموقع واود ان اقول لهم بأنه وبعد تحميل السيارات بالاسفلت المخلوط ودرجة حرارته تقريبا من 130-165درجه مئوية يتم تفريغ الاسفلت فى الفرادة(الفنشر)تدريجيا وقبل ذلك يتم تحديد مسار الطريق والرتفاع الاسفلت بواسطة ويرين(اسلاك مشدودة)بطول الرصف ليوضع عليها حساسات الفرادة للمحافضة على سمك الاسفلت المطلوب وهنا اريد ان اوضح انه يجب زيادة من 15-20%ارتفاع الاسلاك عن السمك المطلوب للرصف حتى نصل للمطلوب بمعنى اذا اردنا سمك الطريق 6سم نجعل ارتفاع السلك 7سم حتى نحصل على 6سم مدكوك ويقوم الفرادة بفرد الاسفلت ونحصل على دمك بعد الفرادة بحوالى 85%حسب جودة هزازات الفراده وبعد ذللك يبدأعمل المداحل ..اذا زاد سمك الطبقة المطلوبة عن 7سم يتم الدمك بالمدحلة المطاطية ومن ثم بالمدحلة الحديدية وبعد ذلك يتم استعمال المدحلة المطاطية للحصول على سطح ناعم ومستوى وفى حال قل السمك عن 7سم يتم الدحل بالمدحلة الحديدية 25 طن وبعد ذلك بالمدحلة المطاطية وتستعمل مدحلة صغيرة 8 طن للوصلات وللجوانب الضيقة وهناك مواصفات متعددة لسرعة المداحل ولكن مع الخبرة يتم العمل بدون الرجوع اليها والاختبار الاول فى الموقع للاسفلت بالعين (النظر)لمعرفة نسبة البتومين من خلال شكله بالسيارة وكذلك درجة حرارته او تلفه من رائحة الخلطة ومن الابخرة المتصاعدة منه وبعد ذلك يتم قياس درجة الحرارة بواسطة ترمومتر الكترونى يتم غرسه فى اكثر من مكان لمعرفىةالحراره وبعد فد كمية من الاسفلت يتم اخذ عينة من الاسفل من خلف بريمة الفراده(حلزون)بوزن 10 كيلو جرام لمعرفة كافة خواص الخلطة من كثافة وتدرج ونسبة بتومين وفراغات وثبات وانسياب ثم يتم اخذ عينات لمعلرفة درجة الدمك بعد يومين او اكثر بواسطة ماكينة القطع اللولبى ويمنع مرور السيارات على الطريق قبل 24 ساعة من نهاية الرصف .م هانى عطيه فرج الله-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت -غزة فلسطين


----------



## engineer marwa (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووور اخي


----------



## faisal aburaya (21 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## محمود البدري (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيز لما قدمته


----------



## محمود البدري (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmohndsaaya (28 يوليو 2010)

_ميرسى يا بشمهندس ._


----------



## محمود البدري (28 يوليو 2010)

جزااااااااااااك الله عنا الف خير​


----------



## ابونواف2007 (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا مشكور على الجهد وعلى طريقة العرض
ثانيا اسمحي اخي اعتقد انك لو قمت يتصوير طريقة تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية الحقيقة والتي تتم اصلا في مختبر المشروع اعتقد ان الذي قمت به هو العمليات الخاصة بالخلطة الاسفلتية في خلاطة الاسفلت وليس تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية مع تقديري لمجهودك
وتقبل تحياتي وملاحظتي


----------



## م محمد رحيم (1 أغسطس 2010)

هانى عطيه قال:


> كثير من الاخوة يسألون عن طريقة الرصف فى الموقع واود ان اقول لهم بأنه وبعد تحميل السيارات بالاسفلت المخلوط ودرجة حرارته تقريبا من 130-165درجه مئوية يتم تفريغ الاسفلت فى الفرادة(الفنشر)تدريجيا وقبل ذلك يتم تحديد مسار الطريق والرتفاع الاسفلت بواسطة ويرين(اسلاك مشدودة)بطول الرصف ليوضع عليها حساسات الفرادة للمحافضة على سمك الاسفلت المطلوب وهنا اريد ان اوضح انه يجب زيادة من 15-20%ارتفاع الاسلاك عن السمك المطلوب للرصف حتى نصل للمطلوب بمعنى اذا اردنا سمك الطريق 6سم نجعل ارتفاع السلك 7سم حتى نحصل على 6سم مدكوك ويقوم الفرادة بفرد الاسفلت ونحصل على دمك بعد الفرادة بحوالى 85%حسب جودة هزازات الفراده وبعد ذللك يبدأعمل المداحل ..اذا زاد سمك الطبقة المطلوبة عن 7سم يتم الدمك بالمدحلة المطاطية ومن ثم بالمدحلة الحديدية وبعد ذلك يتم استعمال المدحلة المطاطية للحصول على سطح ناعم ومستوى وفى حال قل السمك عن 7سم يتم الدحل بالمدحلة الحديدية 25 طن وبعد ذلك بالمدحلة المطاطية وتستعمل مدحلة صغيرة 8 طن للوصلات وللجوانب الضيقة وهناك مواصفات متعددة لسرعة المداحل ولكن مع الخبرة يتم العمل بدون الرجوع اليها والاختبار الاول فى الموقع للاسفلت بالعين (النظر)لمعرفة نسبة البتومين من خلال شكله بالسيارة وكذلك درجة حرارته او تلفه من رائحة الخلطة ومن الابخرة المتصاعدة منه وبعد ذلك يتم قياس درجة الحرارة بواسطة ترمومتر الكترونى يتم غرسه فى اكثر من مكان لمعرفىةالحراره وبعد فد كمية من الاسفلت يتم اخذ عينة من الاسفل من خلف بريمة الفراده(حلزون)بوزن 10 كيلو جرام لمعرفة كافة خواص الخلطة من كثافة وتدرج ونسبة بتومين وفراغات وثبات وانسياب ثم يتم اخذ عينات لمعلرفة درجة الدمك بعد يومين او اكثر بواسطة ماكينة القطع اللولبى ويمنع مرور السيارات على الطريق قبل 24 ساعة من نهاية الرصف .م هانى عطيه فرج الله-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت -غزة فلسطين


 مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة:75:


----------



## محمد صبري أبوالنجا (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وادخلك الجنة بغير حساب


----------



## محمود حسن محمد مصط (6 أغسطس 2010)

*م/محمود*

جزاك الله خيرا............

لكن ما هى نسب المواد الداخلة.


----------



## الساحق الاول (10 أغسطس 2010)

اخي مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## الساحق الاول (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالسلام 30 (10 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر لك ولكنك تطرقت للموضوع بصورة عامة كما تعرف ان احجام الركام تختلف حسب maximum size كما ان الطبقة هل هى رابطة اوسطحية وهل يستخدم الفلر اولا


----------



## بدرسعد (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك اللة فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير:12:


----------



## م.انسر (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه ولكن عندي طلب وهو كيفيت نقل هذه المعلومات الى جهازي


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووررر.. مع خالص الود


----------



## kherroubi_2005 (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي على الموضوع الطيب والصور الرائعة
جزاك الله خيرا بحق هذا الشهر المبارك ان شاء الله ويعم بهذه الدعة جميع المسلمين والمسلمات اللهم آآآآآمين


----------



## بيتر جميل جرجس (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه .
سؤال : هل هذه المكونات ثابته لكل طبقات الأسفلت ؟
ما هى درجة حرارة الخلطة المستلمه بالموقع ؟


----------



## هانى عطيه (15 أغسطس 2010)

مكونات الخلطة تختلف من طبقة الى طبقة فالطبقات الرابطة(binder)تحتوى على تدرج حصمة(ركام)اكبر من الطبقة السطحية(wearing)وبالنسبة لطريقة الرصف لاتختلف من طبقة الى اخرى اما بالنسبة لدرجة الحرارة عند استلام الخلطة فيجب ان تتراوح بين 130-170لان الحراة اذا قلت عن 130 تكون الخلطة باردة ويصعب العمل بها ولا تتماسك واذا زادت ايضا قد تحترق الخلطة وتفقد المواد المواد الاسفلتية لزوجتها وبذلك ايضا لايكون فيها تماسك اثناء الرصف
م. هانى عطيه -مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت غزة -فلسطين


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلمووووو


----------



## tito8456 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي و بارك الله فيك لكن اسالك عن البلومر ماهي فوائده؟


----------



## A_LAFI (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا ورمضان كريم


----------



## هانى عطيه (18 أغسطس 2010)

البوليمر مادة بلاستيكية تضاف الى الخلطة الاسفلتية لتحسين خصائصها فهى تجعل الخلطة بعد الرصف اكثر تماسكا وذو نفاذية اقل وتقلل من تشققات الاسفلت بفعل الاحمال وكذللك بفعل الزمن -م هانى عطيه -مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت


----------



## عبدالسلام الر (19 أغسطس 2010)

انشالله ربي يجعلهن في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## محمود العزازى 2 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور علي هذا الشرح المصور
ولكني ابحث عن تركيب الخلاطة بالتفصيل اذا امكن ذلك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (23 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## صبرىبك (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*صبرى*

جيد خلينا نتعلم الجديد وشكرا


----------



## صبرىبك (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع مهم لجميع العاملين فى مجال المواد الخاصة بالاسفلت


----------



## اكرم جبار (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علىهذا المعلومات


----------



## zenta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا هلبا


----------



## نجمي. (2 سبتمبر 2010)

احب ان اضيف ان هذه الطريقة تعتبر للخلطة الخشنة المصنفة ( أ ) bbc


----------



## abo taim (2 سبتمبر 2010)

thancks alot for a very important information.. great work


----------



## ahmedhalim41 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس علي هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد خويله (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وجازاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## chem.mohamed elwan (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي وجزيت خيراً


----------



## ana_ana (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك اخى مشكور بس ممكن تعمل بالصور معمل الاسفلت وتكون مشكور


> وكده نبقى اخذنا كل المعلومات عن الا سفلت ماعدا طريقه التشغيل على الطريق
> 
> جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Tugra (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك... ويحسن أن نضيف أن المعمل يجري خلطة تجريبية حسب المواد المستخدمة يحدد في ضوئها كمية المادة القيرية التي تضاف ليكون في المدى المقبول ، وهذا في المعامل الحديثة يتم طبعا تغذيتها إلى الكومبيوتر الذي يقوم بالسيطرة على كمية الركام وتدرجها.


----------



## مهندس باسم العادلي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الفائدة


----------



## suli (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سهيل البابلي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والسلامه


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششكور ياخي الكريم


----------



## عمر مهدي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SUMIX (16 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم وجهد مشكور


----------



## alidear44r (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخي موضوع متميز


لكن ماهي نسب المواد الداخلة؟؟*



*اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم*​


----------



## هانى عطيه (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نسب الخلط يحددها المعمل(مختبر فحص المواد)وذلك بما يسمى job mixلان المختبر يقوم بأخذ المواصفات المطلوبة للمشروع من تدرج الركام ونسبة البتومين المطلوبة وكثافة الخليط ونسبة الفراغات وبناءا على ذلك يتم اخذ عينات من الركام بعد تسخينه(hot bin)ويتم تصميم الخلطة ويتم تحديد النسب المطلوبة للخلط من تدرجات الركام ونسبة البتومين وسأتطرق الى تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية قريبا ان شاء الله.م-هانى عطية فرج الله مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت-غزة-فلسطين


----------



## fixwho (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا مهندسنا يا كبير*

في مجال تبعثلي برنامج المكسر أو أي برنامج ثاني بخص عملية خلط الأسفلت وشكرا 
[email protected]


----------



## محمد زكارنه عبده (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت كل المهندسين مثلك طريقة الشرح رائعه وواضحه جدا" جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وياريت تكمل معروفك وتبين النسب لاعمال الخلطه الاسفلتيه وعمل شرح مفصل بالصور للفحوصات التي تجرى على الخلطات الاسفلتيه وشكرا"


----------



## أحمد شاكرعبدالحميد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إنصاف (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على الشرح الوافى


----------



## engadnankamil (26 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## المهندس نمور (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك اله بيك اخوية وان شاء الموفقية والنجاح الك
تحياتي الك


----------



## محمود اسماعيل العز (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مسكور يا باش مهندس ونتمنى انك دايما تذودنا بالصور والشرح ولو فى فيديو اكون شاكر جدا 
وطلب اخير اذا عندك اى شى عن اعمال هندسة المواد للصرف الصحى والمياة اتمنى ترفعهالنا لانى محتاجها جدا
يعن دمك التربة اختبارات الدمك اختبارات الاسفلت الخرسانات الاضافات 
مواد العزل ولو عند حضرتك شى من الكود المصرى لاعمال الصرف والمياة كتتاب اكون شاكر سعتك والف شكر على تعبك


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عبد المعبود (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## gemy_1957 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ووالديك


----------



## عبد الناصر الوراقى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس ع قال:


> شكرا اخي موضوع متميز
> 
> 
> لكن ماهي نسب المواد الداخلة؟؟



نسب المواد الداخلة تختلف حسب المواصفات اللى حضرتك شغال بيها اذا كانت BBc او طبقة BWC
وحسب نسبة البيتومين اللى محددة فى التصميم 
وان شاء الله نحاول نناقش مع بعض طريقة عمل تصميم لخلطة اسفلتية بطريقة مارشال اولا ثم طريقة السوبر بيف


----------



## داوود كرامه مسيعد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم يديك على الموضوع الاكثر من اروع .... شكرا اخي والله يعطيك العافيه .


----------



## Lion_Power (4 أكتوبر 2010)

Tahnks my Brother..
If possible to clear the percentage of each material ??

Thank you again


----------



## احمد سعيد الورفلى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الطيب
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aboualzeek (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ماهو تأثير الشمع الموجود في البتيومين على الخلطة الأسفلتية


----------



## chikh bouaicha (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك.


----------



## مهندسة-نيو (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وياربي يوفقك


----------



## وليد الثرواني (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ياخي على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## صهيب علي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخوية على هذا المجهود

تحياتي


----------



## chupchupina (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## ali.mazkin (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لقد قمتا بمساعدتنا موضوع متميز


----------



## Blue Eyes (14 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## م/ حاتم الجهني (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير م.محمد


----------



## ابوارشد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا زميلي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد ...انا مهندس مدني ومعظم عملي في الاسفلت ولكن مادة البولمر لم اعرف الكميات التي تستخدم يرجى توضيح التفاصيل


----------



## civil eNg m7md (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوارشد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## عقيل المرشدي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن نبذة مختصرة عن انواع المضافات الاسفلتية (البلومر)


----------



## هانى عطيه (20 أكتوبر 2010)

البلويمر هواضافة على خلطة الاسفلت تسمى aNTI_RUT اى مانعة التشقق تضاف على الخليط الاسفلت اثناء التصنيع وهى تشبه حبيبات البلاستك وكثافته فى حدود1جم/سم3 وقطرها فى حدود 4ملم وظيفتها انها تحسن من استقرار الاسفلت تحت درجات الحرارة العالية وتزيد من تماسكه وتقلل من الفجوات فى الاسفلت مما يؤدى الى منع التشققاتوهى بالاساس لمنع تشقق الطرق الاسفلتىه ذات الاحمال العاليه ومدرجات المطارات.م.هانى عطيه_مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت


----------



## lمحمد حميد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا لان فقرة الاسفلت مهمة كثير في اعمال الطرق


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات الجديدة


----------



## ابوارشد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي استاذ هاني بصراحه نحن في العراق نستخدم مادة الفلر او السمنت لتودي غرض عدم التشقق وتزيد قوة الثبات وتقلل في مقدار الزحف حسب فحص مارشال...يرجى التواصل للاستفاده من خبراتكم في هذا المجال مع التحيه


----------



## miss civil2008 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على جهدكم الوافي


----------



## هانى عطيه (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة للفلر فهو عبارة عن المواد المارة من منخل 200ويستعمل مع الخلطة كمادة مالئه ومع الاسفلت تصبح لاصقة وتقلل من الفجوات وبذلك يزيد الثبات للخلطة ويقل التشقق وفى بدايات مصانع الاسفلت كان يستعمل الاسمن او الجير ولكن الان المصانع مجهزة بفلات تقوم بسحب المواد الناعمه(الفلر)للاستفادة منها فى الخلط مع خالص التحية للاخ ابو راشد وكل اهلنا فى العراق.م-هانى فرج الله -مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت-غزة-فلسطين


----------



## eng.awad2 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

Thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## هاف مون (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ان اضيف على موضوع المهندس محمد المفيد على انه من اللازم ان تكون الخلطة التصميمة للاسفلت متناسبة مع طبيعة الموقع من كل النواحي وكذلك تدرج المواد حسب حجم المرور التصميمي على الطريق واحجام المركبات ومنسوب المياه الجوفية للطريق وان يتوافر مختبر مخصص بمعدات المختبر اللازمة لخلطة الاسفلت في نفس موقع الخلاطة للتأكد من جودة الخلطه قبل التصدير .


----------



## ahmed h kamal (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوارشد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية طيبه الى الاخ المهندس هاني معطرة بنسيم دجلة والفرات وتمر شط العرب متفضلا بجمع هذه المعلومات التي تنم عن خبرات العمل ..املين التواصل لخدمة الهنددسة والمهندس والاطلاع على اخبار الاهل في اولى القبلتيلن مع اطيب التحيات 
اخوكم المهندس ابو ارشد


----------



## Jamal (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسنات


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى عطيه (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اليكم هذا الرابط وفيه طريقة مارشال لتصميم الخلطات الاسفلتيه
http://training.ce.washington.edu/wsdot/Modules/05_mix_design/05-4_body.htm#aggregate_evaluation
م.هانى عطيه-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت


----------



## عبد الرحمن الوليد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس محمد البعجري 
شكرا على المجهود الذي بذلتة


----------



## هانى عطيه (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه صورة توضيحية لطريقة عمل مصنع الاسفلت:







وهذه صورة لمصنع الامل الاسفلت في غزة ( فلسطين)





تقبلوا تحياتي:
المهندس هاني عطية فرج الله ( مدير مصنع الامل للاسفلت_ غزة)


----------



## ابوارشد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت اخي مهندس هاني على هذه التفاصيل الجميله في فحوصات مارشال


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد الحربى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك , لو كملتها بصور توضيحية لطريقة فرش الاسفلت ودكها كان كملت الموضوع تمام .


----------



## ali kadhim (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ً اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع القيم . لكن كيف نعتمد نسب المواد الممزوجة من الركام والفلر والقبر ؟ وهل البلومر مادة اساسية في الخلطة الاسفلتية ؟ مع التقدير لجنابكم الكريم


----------



## هانى عطيه (29 أكتوبر 2010)

يتم اعتماد مكونات الخلطة بناء على الخلطة التصميمية التى نأخذها من المعمل بعد ان يقوم بأخذ عينات من الركام والفلر والقير لعمل فحوصات عليها وبناءا على هذه الفحوصات والاشتراطات المطلوبه للمشروع(مصمم المشروع)يتم عمل الخلطة بالمعمل ومنها نأخذ نسب الركام والقير والفلر للمصنع ليقوم بعملية الخلط اما البلوليمر فهو ليس مادة اساسية بل هى اضافة لتحسين مواصفات الخلطة خاصة ضد التشققات.م.هانى عطية فرج الله _غزة فلسطين


----------



## هانى عطيه (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اليكم هذا الرابط وهويتحدث بالتفصيل عن الطرق الاسفلتيه والطرق الخرسانية بالتفصيل الممل 
هذا هو الرابطhttp://training.ce.washington.edu/WSDOT/Modules/07_construction/07-1_body.htm
مع خالص تحياتى 
م.هانى عطيه- فلسطين غزة


----------



## ahmad akkash (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و يوجد لدي سوال و هو ما هي الكميه المستخدمه من مادة البلومر لكل طن من الخلطه الاسفلتيه
مع الشكر


----------



## هانى عطيه (31 أكتوبر 2010)

تحدد كمية البوليمر حسب نسبة البتومين بالخلطة ويحدد منتج البوليمر(مصنع البوليمر)تللك النسبة وتكون مكتوبه على اكياس البوليمر. هانى عطيه _مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت فلسطين


----------



## construction (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز ومشكوووور عالمعلومات والتوضيح


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gharib belal (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود خميس منصور (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hani shurafa (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

شكرا على هذة المعلومات الهامة ,هذه خبرة 20 عام:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## محمود خميس منصور (4 نوفمبر 2010)

والله جميله جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alile09 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قصي المنجي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي على هداالموضوع المتكامل والقيم نرجو من الله التوفيق والنجاح المستمر والسلام عليكم ايها المهندسين الاعزاء*


----------



## محمد بيظو (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## eng.m.rasmy (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جذاك الله خير ولكن بنحتاج طرق تصميم الخلطه


----------



## zezo one (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الدرناوي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

افادك الله مشككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## المهندس الدرناوي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يابش مهندس هانى عطيه


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير
وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسه البغداديه (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
بس عندي سؤال هاي الكتابه اللي في وسط الصوره اقدر احذفها لو لاا ذا اخذت هاي الصور الى اساتذتي لكي اشرح لبقيه الزملاء معي في الشعبه


----------



## رياض النعيمي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ محمد البعجري المحترم ..بارك الله فيك..عندي سؤال حول مصدر الصور المثبتة والتي توضح معدات معمل اسفلت ..وبالاخص جهاز اضافة البوليمر..المهم في اي دولة عربية يوجد هذا المعمل الموضح بالصور.
المهندس رياض النعيمي


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك افادك الله وحباك ورعاك وقربك منه اللهم امين


----------



## محمد قحطان (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## alsadaf2007 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## kimo7abeby (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم يا اخي الكريم على هذه المجهودات الرائعة 
دمت لنا و مزيدا من التقدم والازدهار و نطمع في المزيد 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حكمت عبد المجيد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات 0 ارجو بان كيف يتم تصميم الخلطه الاسفلتيه مفصله وشكرا


----------



## فادي عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا
لو عندنا 1 م3 من الخلطة الاسفلتية كم تيعدل وزن هذه الخلطة وكم تعادل من المساحة التي يمكن تزفيتها بالسماكة 5 سم والسماكة 6 سم والسماكة 7سم والسماكة 8 سم ( بعد الرص للجميع)


----------



## khlod (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fawzy_a1 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد افدتني كتير في الموضوع فأنا معلوماتي عن الطرق مش قوي وانا هشتغل في استلام اعمال طرق اولا جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها لك صدقة جارية ان شاء الله وان كنت تقدر تفيدني بزيادة يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## هانى عطيه (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ فوزى تستطيع التواصل معى اذا اردت اى معلومات عن الاسفلت او الطرق
م.هانى فرج الله مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت -فلسطين


----------



## odwan (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله ونفع بكم ورفع قدركم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
مشــكورمشــكورمشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## السيد معاذ (8 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك يا مهندس رائع جدا وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا لك


----------



## اوغاريت (8 يناير 2011)

المهندس محمد البعجري المحترم
الاخوة الاعزاء 
شكرا على جهودكم و مساهماتكم
و لكن ارجو المساعدة فيما يلي :
ما هي الكميات اللازمة من مختلف المواد لصناعة ( 1 ) طن خلطة اسفلتية
ما هي كمية الفيول و الديزل ( السولار ) - المحروقات - اللازمة لصناعة هذه الكمية
ما هي كمية المحروقات - الديزل - اللازمة لتشغيل اليات فرد و دحل الخلطة الاسفلتية
ارجو الرد للاهمية
مع الشكر


----------



## civil eng h (10 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حامورابي1 (23 يناير 2011)

lموضوع رائع جدا


----------



## صلاح خلف (11 فبراير 2011)

م.هانى عطيه-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت شكرا على الرابط وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اكرم جبار (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ مافائده ماده البلومر وهل هناك ماده بديله


----------



## هانى عطيه (12 فبراير 2011)

مادة البوليمر مادة تشبه حبيبات البلاستيك الخام تضاف الى الخلطة الاسفلتيه لتحسين بعض الخواص مثل منع ومقاومة التشققات التى تظهر فى الاسفلت بعد بعض الوقت ولم تكن تستعمل فى السابق وحتى الان نحن فى فلسطين لا نستخدمهاواستعمالها مقصور على الاشياء المهمه مثل مدرجات المطارات


----------



## التكنولوجي 2009 (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور يا اخي 
لكن وين الصور


----------



## اميرالشباب م (19 فبراير 2011)

عمليا كيف يتم الحصول علي الفلر


----------



## اميرالشباب م (19 فبراير 2011)

ممكن استخدم خلطه اسفلتيه درجه حرارتها 120


----------



## اميرالشباب م (19 فبراير 2011)

هل في الدول العربيه يستخدم rc


----------



## هانى عطيه (20 فبراير 2011)

يتم تجميع الفلر بواسطة فلت وشفاط يقوم بسحب حبيبات الغبار المارة من منخل 200 اثناء تسخين الحصمة واثناء نقلها الى المناخل وبعد ذلك يتم استعمالها فى الخلط قبل سنوات كان يستعمل الجير والاسمنت بدل الفلر وبالنسبة للrcفأنه يستعمل فى مصر وفلسطين ولكن بدأنا بأستعمال rsوهو ايملشين (مستحلب)بدل rcلان rcملوث للبيئة 
هانى عطيه 
-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت_غزة فلسطين


----------



## سلام البصري (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود القيم


----------



## حاتم كريم الخزاعي (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hallas shaheed (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
_لدينا سؤال في هذا المجال كم هي زمن الخلط ( time of mixing ) وكيف يتم حسابها لو سمحتم _


----------



## التكنولوجي 2009 (25 فبراير 2011)

وين الصور


----------



## wasfi86 (25 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا اخي موضوع متميز


لكن ماهي نسب المواد الداخلة؟*


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (25 فبراير 2011)

مشكور لاهتمامكم بالموضوع .. بالنسبة لاوغاريت .. بجاوب لك عن الاسئلة حسب معرفتي 
الكميات اللازمة من مختلف المواد لصناعة 1 طن خلطة اسفلتية تكون حسب نسب تصميم الخلطة التصميمية المعتمده من الوزارة او المالك 
كمية الديزل اللازمة لصنع هذه الكمية .. حسب خبرتي العملية انها تعتمد على نوع الخلاطة فمثلا الخلاطة من نوع امان amann خزان الخلاطة يكفي لحوالي 12 الف لتر وتكفي لعمل الخلاطة لمدة اربع ايام بحيث يكون انتاجها في اليوم الواحد 1500 طن خلطة اسفلتية
اما كمية الديزل اللازمة لدحل هذي الخلطة تقدر بحوالي 1000 لتر موزعة على جميع معدات الفرقة وهي كالتالي ( فرادة عدد 1 - رصاصة حديد عدد 2 - رصاصة كفرات عدد 4 - شيول عدد 1 ) 

هذا والله تعالى اعلم


----------



## زينب.. (25 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بجهدك


----------



## Iraqi Lover (25 فبراير 2011)

*مشكور اخي العزيز ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## م.محمد الساير (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي علي المعلومات


----------



## saad00 (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز ولكن هناك فرق بين الخلطات ونسب المواد وهل التبليط هو أكساء بايندر او استبلايزر نرجو توظيح الفرق


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## هانى عطيه (3 مايو 2011)

الطبقة المباشره على البيسكورس(basecourse)بعد رش Mcoهى طبقة تسمى Binderوالطبقة فوقها بعد رش Rc2هى wearingوتكون الطبقة الاولى خشنه وتحتوى على مقاس ركام من 1 انش و3/4انش ثم باقى التدرجات بينما تبدأ الطبقة الثانيه من تدرج 1/2 انش ثم باقى التدرجات وبذلك تكون الطبقة السطحيه اكثر كثافة ويتطلب فيها دمك(compaction اكثر (الطبقة الاولى 95% والثانية 98%)


----------



## فوزي محمد سليمان (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ما قصرت


----------



## cool_katkot (4 مايو 2011)

هانى عطيه قال:


> الطبقة المباشره على البيسكورس(basecourse)بعد رش Mcoهى طبقة تسمى Binderوالطبقة فوقها بعد رش Rc2هى wearingوتكون الطبقة الاولى خشنه وتحتوى على مقاس ركام من 1 انش و3/4انش ثم باقى التدرجات بينما تبدأ الطبقة الثانيه من تدرج 1/2 انش ثم باقى التدرجات وبذلك تكون الطبقة السطحيه اكثر كثافة ويتطلب فيها دمك(compaction اكثر (الطبقة الاولى 95% والثانية 98%)





عذراً اخي هاني
الدمك للطبقة السطحيةwearing(الثانية) يكون اقل من الخشنة ( الاولي)base 
wearing ( 91-94) & base ( 92-95) percent


----------



## cool_katkot (4 مايو 2011)

*توضيح*

1- نسب المواد الداخله في الخلطة تختلف من تصميم لآخر سواء كان ناعم او خشن وحسب مواصفات الجهة المالكه وكود الدولة .
2- زمن الخلط يختلف باختلاف قدرة الخلاطة فمثلاً عندي الباتشه 2 طن بتاخد 45 ثانية خلط .
3- دور البوليمر مهم جدا في البلاد ذات درجة الحرارة العالية مثل دول الخليج ونسبته تتراوح من 3-5 % من نسبة البيتومين حسب درجة الآداء الاسفلتي المطلوبة للمنطقة (اعتماداً علي درجة حرارة المنطقة) وله دور مهم جدا في تقليل التخدد rutting الذي يحدث بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وزيادة الاحمال علي الطريق. والان قد الغيت اجهزة خلط البوليمر لدي شركات المقاولات واصبح لها شركات خاصة للخلط (السعودية).
4- اجابة للسؤال 1 م3 من الاسفلت يكفي لسفلتة 1.33 متر تقريبا لسماكة 5 سم مضغوطة وعرض 12 متر.

وشكراً 
Geologist\ Ali Salah


----------



## majed_alodini (4 مايو 2011)

بوركت على المجهود الرائع


----------



## civilshwany (5 مايو 2011)

الموضوع مفيد جداً بارك الله فيك 
الموفقية إنشاءالله


----------



## أبو حامزة (5 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا والله جهد رائع ربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء*


----------



## Bayan1989 (5 مايو 2011)

جدا رائع.....................


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا بارك الله بك رووووووووووعه


----------



## هاجس اليمن (7 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## عبد المعبود (13 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## واثق الخطوه (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عودينا (22 يونيو 2011)

انت انسان رائئئئئئئئئئئئع والله يحفظك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس علاء العراقي (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافي من خلال الصورالتي اغنتنا عن الذهاب الى المعمل


----------



## elfaki (23 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## civil eng h (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaledelmasry (16 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخى*


----------



## كوردو كمال شفيق (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا . ولكن كيف يتم اضافة البوليمر مع النسب المسموحة رجا


----------



## sherif moh (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور.....


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله سعيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز و جزيت خيرا


----------



## كاموش (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا الطرح الرائع


----------



## marwa abdelsalam (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبداللة البخاتي (5 مارس 2012)

احسنت بارك اللة فيك يا اخي على هذا الشرح الوافي والكافي


----------



## hmde2008 (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخى الكربم وياريت طريقة عمل الخلطه وطريقة حساب النسب


----------



## يويوكامل (23 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل المعكوف (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيدنصير (17 أبريل 2012)

​اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم


----------



## newbarcelonar (21 أبريل 2012)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## مروة مد نى (13 مارس 2014)

الصور مش ظاهرة ...ياترى ايه السبب؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (4 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## khlod (11 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخي العزيز ونرجو المزيد​


----------



## ابورعد المخلافي (27 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

